# Thoughts on my physique?



## jrazler19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi there,

Jack here. Thinking of competing sometime next year. 19 years old, 5ft 9 74kg 9% been training for 3 years all natural and I'm looking to get to 77-78 ideally 7% really.

Really hit a plateau atm, even though I've just recently started hitting my legs harder than before. Been considering and researching a cycle but tbf I'm loving the challenge of trying to progress naturally, even though it takes much longer.

Any advice on nutrition, training and my physique ?

Jack


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jrazler19 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Jack here. Thinking of competing sometime next year. 19 years old, 5ft 9 74kg 9% been training for 3 years all natural and I'm looking to get to 77-78 ideally 7% really.
> 
> ...


For advice on nutrition and training we would need to see what you currently do!

But your not 9% bf


----------



## jrazler19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry about that, was going to follow up with another post. Currently train 4 times a week. Weekday split looks like this

Monday - Shoulders

Tuesday - Legs

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Chest

Friday - Back

Weekend recovery, maybe arms on some weeks.

Normally aim for around 6-8 reps, 2 big compound exercises (5 sets) then 3 finishing off exercises (6-8 reps).

Has anyone had any success with 5 x 5?

Nutrition is as follows:

Meal 1: Porridge, 4 egg whites, 2 yolks. Multivitamin and Omega 3.

Meal 2: Chicken breast, pasta, brocoli

Meal 3: Fish Cake, pasta, tomatoes.

Meal 4: Chicken breast, pasta, brocoli

Meal 5: Steak with baby potatoes and beans

Meal 6: Shake of Protein and Oats.


----------



## jrazler19 (Mar 19, 2013)

sckeane said:


> For advice on nutrition and training we would need to see what you currently do!
> 
> But your not 9% bf


Been bodycomped at 9.3 just last week budzo.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

jrazler19 said:


> Been bodycomped at 9.3 just last week budzo.


How?


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Personally i say well done to ya lad. Id be happy with that for 3 years. I reckon theres more muscle in ya natty yet! Also why not wait till after ya first comp before jumping on gear see if ita possible all natty


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

do a natural show and see if you like it, you need to add weight amounts to your diet.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What sort of weights/reps do you use on the main exercises?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you're looking good mate, but yeah, need more leg work


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

You look awesome...only 19!!


----------



## mattc16 (Dec 5, 2012)

Like your work mate. Really good physique for a 19 year old hobbit 

Think a little cycle might be beneficial to get dat physique you crave.


----------



## garethcp (Mar 4, 2013)

good work for 19, deff need to hit legs harder. loose the 4 day split too. PPL is the way forward for natty


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Hard to tell from those pics but seems like chest, shoulders, bis and going good. Back, legs and tri's lagging.

Keep changing your training around, sure you will get past the plateau.


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

You look good bro go on a mega bulk and hit lower body, upper back and triceps hard!

Well done tho mate.

What you do next will decide whether your a tank or an underwear model


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Trust me you are not 9% i'd say more 13/14.

For 19 you are in decent shape though.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

13/14 Defo, 9% is vein city


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

As others have said, legs need a lot of work. Looking good for 19 though.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate you asked for advice on your training, diet and physique but you only talk about your physique. You need to post up your training and diet for people to look at. Otherwise you will never obtain your max gains.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You are male, as such I don't care :thumb:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

garethcp said:


> good work for 19, deff need to hit legs harder. loose the 4 day split too. PPL is the way forward for natty


Don't listen to this guy, I train 6 times a week and I look decent.

And if you're 9% body fat, then I'm 6%, which simply isn't true.


----------



## garethcp (Mar 4, 2013)

L11 said:


> Don't listen to this guy, I train 6 times a week and I look decent.
> 
> And if you're 9% body fat, then I'm 6%, which simply isn't true.


I agree with 6 times a week, I should have stated that, that's why I would ppl twice a week with one rest in between. Strength and hypertrophy days


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea i probably should've mentioned i meant a 6 day split, not saying it's ideal for everyone, but neither is ppl


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lookin good mate.


----------



## jrazler19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers for the advice guys, just wondering what PPL training is? Find training 4-5 days a week fun, but might benefit from doing 3 days instead to get through the plateau and lifting heavier tbf?


----------



## SteHowie (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Jack

For 19 you are looking good.

You don't need to go on a cycle - it is your choice to stay natty or not.

Your diet looks clean - and as you are in shape - it is probably a maintenance diet - so depending on your goals - bulk or lean - you can adjust from there.

Training splits are fine - I only split a bodypart per day when coming down for a comp. And I stick to the big compounds and have for the past 30 odd years - but I never do the same workout twice in a row - keep your body guessing and you won't hit any plateaus.

Keep squating, deadlifting and BOOM in the gym


----------



## jrazler19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers Ste. Should I perhaps change to a routine of more bodyparts per day then? Such as Chest and Back on one day, Legs and Shoulders the second rest, then repeat?

Bit unsure as to whether my routine is best for someone who's staying natural for the time being. I've got a mate who is just finishing a cycle and he seems to be doing well on the different bodypart every day scenario. Heard someone talk the other day about doing say legs and shoulders on the same day is too much.

Definitely feel I need to switch it up somehow though. Been doing the whole '4-5 day splits' for 2 years now. Probs explains the plateau!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

routine is what works best for you so trial and error really.

some people gain better with higher volume and some prefer more frequency.


----------

